# Dune: Cinematographer bezeichnet Remake als "eigenständigen epischen Film"



## Icetii (5. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune: Cinematographer bezeichnet Remake als "eigenständigen epischen Film"* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dune: Cinematographer bezeichnet Remake als "eigenständigen epischen Film"*


----------



## Entkryptor (5. Juni 2020)

Träiiiiler, Riiimäiike, Paaartm Kast, Reschsöör... Isses denn so schwer?


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2020)

bei dem Thema denke ich mir eigentlich nur: Dass man das extra erwähnen muss dass der Film eigenständig ist, nur weil es vom Buch schon 2 Verfilmungen gab und dass die sich ähnlich sind vielleicht auch an der Vorlage liegen, ich meine, man kann so ein Sandwurm nicht so viel anders darstellen


----------



## Entkryptor (5. Juni 2020)

Es ist zum Teil doch das Faszinierende an einer Neuauflage, welche alten Aspekte man alle wieder findet, nur eben modernisiert. Hat man optisch ähnliche Schauspieler? Erkennt man Verhaltensmuster wieder? Sehen die Kreaturen den Vorlagen ähnlich ,nur furchterregender? Werden Aspekte der Bekannten Handlung noch tiefer gezeichnet, oder wird abgespeckt,...?

Was bringt mir ein eigener Film der "Dune" heißt, wenn es ein Regenwaldfilm wird?


----------



## Basileukum (5. Juni 2020)

Ich bin ja durch Zufall in unserer Bibliothek damals, ja das ist so ein Ort in dem so Dinger stehen mit Blättern zwischendrin, wo sich jeder was ausleihen kann, ich weiß, total "oldschool", auf den Dune Roman gestoßen. 

Ich glaub ich hab nicht alle aber die meisten Teile davon gelesen, war ich so um die 12 Jahre rum alt, würde ich nun schätzen. 

Irgendwann dann noch das Remake von Dune gezockt, hieß glaub ich Dune 2000. Dann Jahre später nochmal das Buch gekauft und die 80iger Miniserie bewußter geschaut und seitdem absoluter Fan. 

Bei der Neuverfilmung bin ich erstmal mehr als skeptisch, da unser Jahrtausend das Talent hat, alles erstmal schlechter zu machen. Und das ist leider so. Aber evenutell wird das ja ein Knaller, wer weiß.


----------



## Frullo (6. Juni 2020)

Ich werde ihn mir auf jeden Fall ansehen.

Die Frage ist jedoch vielmehr: Werde ich ihn mir danach _nochmals_ ansehen? Ja, Arrival habe ich mir tatsächlich zwei Mal angesehen, und ich wäre auch nicht abgeneigt, ihn mir ein weiteres Mal anzusehen. Die Blade Runner Fortsetzung hingegen habe ich genau ein Mal gesehen. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich fand sie nicht schlecht, aber nichts dass ich mir jetzt unbedingt nochmals reinziehen müsste.


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2020)

Eventuell irgendwann wenn ich ihn in die Finger bekomme mal ansehen. Nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Juni 2020)

Was zum Heck ist denn ein Cinematographer?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Was zum Heck ist denn ein Cinematographer?


Kameramann. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Was zum Heck ist denn ein Cinematographer?



Meine Mammi weiß noch nicht mal, also rein übersetzt was so etwas blödes wie ein Kaffee to Go ist oder sein sollte, also die weis schon das es braune Brühe im Pappbecher ist , als Kaffee ist das meiste da ja nicht zu bezeichnen, und du kommst mit sowas schweres daher.
Nehmen wir mal das Cinematographer auseinander.
Cinema steht wohl für ein laufendes Bild auf Leinwand.
Und dann bleibt noch tographer.
Das to sehe ich mal als für oder auch zu den, also zusammengesetzt.
Das grapher könnte man als Bild stabilisierer sehen.
Also alles zusammen gesehen Ein laufendes Bild im Stillstand.
Nun ja, das sind eben Wörter die wir wohl nicht verstehen müssen.


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2020)

Hm, ich sehe gerade, @sauerlandboy79 macht es sich viel zu einfach, ein Kameramann. Wie langweilig und Öde.
Wo bleibt deine Phantasie.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juni 2020)

nja, man könnte auf eine Normale Frage einfach Antworten und nicht batzig reagieren
Oder noch viel besser könnte man alternativ auch sich die Phrase "Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall" sich durch den Kopf gehen lassen und richtig erklären mit der Näherung "Chefkameramann" der doch etwas mehr macht als Kamera bedienen


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, man könnte auf eine Normale Frage einfach Antworten und nicht batzig reagieren
> Oder noch viel besser könnte man alternativ auch sich die Phrase "Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall" sich durch den Kopf gehen lassen und richtig erklären mit der Näherung "Chefkameramann" der doch etwas mehr macht als Kamera bedienen



Ähm, das der Post von mir eher als Spass gemeint war/ist und zur Aufheiterung ist, und ich das auch versucht habe so zu formulieren hast du wohl weniger mitbekommen?
Selbst du solltest wissen, das wenn, wie du meinst etwas "batzig" rüberkommt, das meine Artikulation dann ganz anders ausschaut. Aber bestimmt nicht so locker wie da oben.
Also ich bitte dich, selbst du musst das sehen.

Bist du gerade schlecht aufgestanden? Ja, das ist Mini "batzig"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Hm, ich sehe gerade, @sauerlandboy79 macht es sich viel zu einfach, ein Kameramann. Wie langweilig und Öde.
> Wo bleibt deine Phantasie.


Alternativ wird besagter Verantwortlicher auch "Director of Cinematography" oder "Director A. S. C" getitelt. Da sind die Amerikaner ziemlich flexibel.  

Sorry wegen meiner mangelnden Fantasie. War noch nie ein sonderlich kreativer Mensch. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Alternativ wird besagter Verantwortlicher auch "Director of Cinematography" oder "Director A. S. C" getitelt. Da sind die Amerikaner ziemlich flexibel.


Das wird ja immer komplizierter.
Nicht das ich nächste Woche hier noch ein Lexika brauche um mitreden zu könne.
Dann doch lieber der Kameramann.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Juni 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sorry wegen meiner mangelnden Fantasie. War noch nie ein sonderlich kreativer Mensch.


Ach was, Batze konsomiert nur die besseren Pilze und/oder ist im C&C Rausch. 

Das Problem ist das in den USA eh alles etwas wichtiger klingen muß als es ist:
Billion = Milliarde
Vacility Manager = Hausmeister
worlds best = wir haben etwas brauchbares
the meal was excellent/fantastic = das Essen war lecker/gut
... und und und ...

Insofern wird Kameramann schon prima passen.


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2020)

Hey, also über meine private /nur zur Eigennutzung  Pilzanbauplantage etwas sagen ,könnte Negative Auswirkungen haben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Juni 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> [...]und nicht *batzig* reagieren


Der war gut.


----------



## MrFob (6. Juni 2020)

Naja, der Berufsname des Cinematographers macht mMn komplett Sinn.
Cinema: Wie Batze schon richtig geschrieben hat, aus dem griechischen kinema = Bewegung abgeleitet steht halt fuer das bewegte Bild des Films.
Der "Grapher", ist - auch aus dem griechischen - einfach der Schreiber.

Insofern ist der Cinematographer dafuer verantwortlich wie der Film "geschrieben" wird, also welche Linsen und welche Beleuchtung verwedent wird, damit im Film dann der gewollte visuelle Eindruck entsteht. Insofern ist der Cinematographer nicht ein Kameramann sondern - zumindest in groesseren Produktionen - steht ueber den Kamera0 und Licht-Teams und sorgt dafuer, dass der Film so aufgenommen wird, dass er visuell konsistent bleibt wenn das Bild auf Zelluloid "geschrieben" wird.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. Juni 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Insofern ist der Cinematographer nicht ein Kameramann sondern - zumindest in groesseren Produktionen - steht ueber den Kamera0 und Licht-Teams und sorgt dafuer, dass der Film so aufgenommen wird, dass er visuell konsistent bleibt wenn das Bild auf Zelluloid "geschrieben" wird.


Zelluloid ist das schon seid den 50ern schon kaum noch, zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es diese Berufsbezeichnung wahrscheinlich noch gar nicht.


----------



## MrFob (7. Juni 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Zelluloid ist das schon seid den 50ern schon kaum noch, zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es diese Berufsbezeichnung wahrscheinlich noch gar nicht.



a) Schon klar. 
b ) Die Berufsbezeichnung ist einfach nur eine Weiterfuerung des Wortes Photographer und gibt es in sofern eigentlich schon seitdem es bewegte Bilder gibt. Ich weiss echt nicht, weiso hier anscheinend jeder meint, es waere einfach nur irgendein fantastisches Kunstwort damit jemand einen tollen Titel haben kann..


----------

